# [OMNI] Did I make a huge mistake?



## miahallen (Feb 2, 2011)

Last year I went to OMNI in Cancun and got the high pressure schpeel from the salesmans there....I caved and bought their package.  I've been a little anxious all year, but hoping I would be happy once I got to use my package with another vacation with my family this year.

Well, the time has come, and I called to book my 7 day stay in Cancun, and all the fees added up seem outrageous.
$600 - booking fee
$100 per night, per adult - all inclusive fee
$30 per night per child - all inclusive fee

I was planning to take my wife and two kids, plus bring another couple along to enjoy the time...so the total would be $600+(100x4x7)+(30x2x7)=$3820 for a 7 day stay in a 1 bedroom suite.

We'd all be flying from Seattle for the trip, and the airfare is about $4500-5000, so the trip total is coming to around $9000

So, I went to "Cheap Tickets" and priced a "vacation package" for an all inclusive stay at the same resort for the same days, and the package is for the 3 bedroom villa.  The total came to $9200  

I'm just wonder why in the world I "invested" in this "Vacation Club", because it's a 20 year plan and cost me 15K.....I thought it would save me money (a little), not cost me more. :annoyed: 

Now, to be fair...I wouldn't call this a scam, because I signed all the paperwork, and all of these fees are in writing....so really, it's my own fault.  But they liquered me up to get me to sign, and I feel a bit taken advantage of.  

Anyhow, I could care less about keeping the membership, but I know they won't refund me.....however, is there a way for me to cancel my membership and stop paying for it?

I already paid about $10K in, but if I'm never going to use it, I'd rather not continue paying the remaining $5K.  With morgages, they have a "strategic default"....is there something similar here that won't kill my credit.

Am I looking at this the wrong way, is there a better way for me to use my membership where it will actually be a bennefit to me?


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 2, 2011)

Sadly, your title just about nailed it. Timeshares, Vacation Clubs and all the related stuff are worth just pennies on the dollar these days. IF your contract was paid off, there's a chance you can list it on eBay or here on TUG or Craigslist for free and give it away, but if money is still owed on it, it's likely worth less than nothing.

We are happy you found TUG. There's a wealth of information here, but you have to get it before or soon after spending a whole lot of money. A lot of members did what you did and bought retail from developers. A good number found us in time and rescinded, but many still own their retail vacation weeks and have learned that the best value is to use them. That's probably going to be the best avenue for you to pursue regarding your purchase.

As I see it, all inclusive resorts have more than one way to separate you from your money- initial cost, interest, annual maintenance, periodic supplemental assessments, and then they pile AI fees on top of all that. You have no control over what's provided in the AI.

I was going to add a lot more, but that isn't what you asked. 

Bottom line: I think it's too late for you to do anything to mediate the cost of what you bought.

Best wishes.

Jim Ricks


----------



## miahallen (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks Jim


----------

